# golf mk3 rear big brake converstion



## glanzav133 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi mates.. i have a golf mk3 cl 1.8t, in front i fitted wilwood dynalite calipers whit 300mm 2 piece disc brakes but at the rear it like a joke  i have the oem drum and shoe, im asking for help if some one now from were i can buy a convestion for the rear ? pls help....


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

You do not need a big brake setup for the rear. A stock rear disc conversion will be more the adequate.

I run AP Racing CP-5100 calipers and 304mm discs on the front with stock rear discs and MKIV calipers on the rear.


----------



## glanzav133 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes i now that its ok whit the oem buy looks funny for me


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Personally looks are not important. Safety is important. 

I need to adjust the proportioning valve on mine as it is pushing the limits for rear bias. 

Just going to larger brakes without correcting the front/rear bias will make the car dangerous. The first time you need to really stand on the brakes will be exciting in a bad way. The rear brakes will lock and the car will switch ends.


----------

